# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Te emigrosh ne kontinentin Amerikan ?

## [Asteroid]

Sa e veshtire eshte te emigrosh sot ne kontinentin Amerikan si ne USA apo Canada ? Kam deshire te di menyren per te vajtur atje dhe per te jetuar ne menyre permanente. A ka menyre per te mare vizen ne ambasadat perkatese ose viza " nen dore " kundrejt pageses ?

----------


## mia@

Sikur hallet te mbaronin vetem me vajtjen andej s'do ishte keq, xhanem. Per ca  vuajtjet kane filluar sapo kane shkel aty. Me nje fjale ilegalisht mos u mundo te shkosh andej nese nuk ke perkrahje te forte nga dikush qe eshte kapur mire andej.

----------


## Ziti

> Sikur hallet te mbaronin vetem me vajtjen andej s'do ishte keq, xhanem. Per ca  vuajtjet kane filluar sapo kane shkel aty. Me nje fjale ilegalisht mos u mundo te shkosh andej nese nuk ke perkrahje te forte nga dikush qe eshte kapur mire andej.


robt po jetojne ilegalish edhe ne greqi jo me ne amerike.
po te kesh mend ketu ben hajer, nuk kane rendesi dokumentat.

----------


## mia@

> robt po jetojne ilegalish edhe ne greqi jo me ne amerike.
> po te kesh mend ketu ben hajer, nuk kane rendesi dokumentat.


Mend?  Duhet te kesh dhe  dicka tjeter them une. Durim te forte, vullnet te hekurt, te dish mire Anglisht, te jesh i shendetshme, te jesh i zoti ne dicka,   dhe te vish me nje dore te mire lekesh. Ndryshe mos  u nis, ....ilegalisht. Po them si te jetosh normal dhe jo thjesht te hash buke.

----------


## [Asteroid]

Ne fakt pyetja ka te beje me menyren per te vajtur atje dhe jo se si tja bej hallit atje. Per kete kam menduar. Po se si te shkoj nuk po e gjej menyren.

p.s

Kam njerez qe me presin dhe kan harxhuar disa here mijra dollar me sekser mashtrues dhe nuk ja kemi dal qellimit per te vajtur une atje

----------


## Ziti

> Ne fakt pyetja ka te beje me menyren per te vajtur atje dhe jo se si tja bej hallit atje. Per kete kam menduar. Po se si te shkoj nuk po e gjej menyren.
> 
> p.s
> 
> Kam njerez qe me presin dhe kan harxhuar disa here mijra dollar me sekser mashtrues dhe nuk ja kemi dal qellimit per te vajtur une atje


bjeri ne kembe nga meksika
ose me skaf nga kuba

----------


## [Asteroid]

> bjeri ne kembe nga meksika
> ose me skaf nga kuba


Po te isha ne Ameriken e jugut mire do ishte keshtu si thua ti

----------


## l-island

Sipas mendimit tim nuk ki ndonje vend tjeter qe mun te i realizosh endrrimet tua si ne Shba,por sikurse gjdo gje ne fillim esht peksi e veshtir ne te gjitha aspektet,por ne menyr graduale i adptohesh ambientit,ketu dyrt e sukseseve jan te hapura,ndersa per arritjen e tyre mvaret vetem nga afsit tua.1- te kesh dike per ne fillim qe te suporton dhe orinton ne rrugen e sukseseve 2-duhet te kesh nje ngritje profesionale 3 -te jesh i sinqert ndaj rrethit ku jeton qe te jen dhe ata per ty 4-mundohu te perqendrohesh ne periferi te Ny ku ekonomija esht me stabile,sepse ne shba nuk esht ne gjdo vend njesoi,te deshiroi suksese.

----------


## alnosa

> Sipas mendimit tim nuk ki ndonje vend tjeter qe mun te i realizosh endrrimet tua si ne Shba,por sikurse gjdo gje ne fillim esht peksi e veshtir ne te gjitha aspektet,por ne menyr graduale i adptohesh ambientit,ketu dyrt e sukseseve jan te hapura,ndersa per arritjen e tyre mvaret vetem nga afsit tua.1- te kesh dike per ne fillim qe te suporton dhe orinton ne rrugen e sukseseve 2-duhet te kesh nje ngritje profesionale 3 -te jesh i sinqert ndaj rrethit ku jeton qe te jen dhe ata per ty 4-mundohu te perqendrohesh ne periferi te Ny ku ekonomija esht me stabile,sepse ne shba nuk esht ne gjdo vend njesoi,te deshiroi suksese.


Decumentat jane kryesore ,pa mir po i thua per keto te tjerat ...Te pakten ne Mi dhe Ca ku jane 2 distenacionet e mija nuk ha dot buk pa dekumenta ,ne shkolle pa nr pune nuk behet fjale ,kryesorja nuk merr dot patenten te levizesh ,po nuk pate makin nuk ke kembe ketej ....Do punosh under the table do te thuash ti ,nuk eshte si me pare eshte veshtire shume ...Une pa dekumenta nuk ja uroj asnjehere te vijne ne usa se do beheni pishman ,leke te humbura kot per mendimin tim.Nuk eshte usa qe ka qene 15 -20 vjet me pare .......




> robt po jetojne ilegalish edhe ne greqi jo me ne amerike.
>  po te kesh mend ketu ben hajer, nuk kane rendesi dokumentat.


Ne cilin shtet jeton ti qe paska plas paraja dhe puna sheshit ????!!

----------


## [Asteroid]

Me sa shoh nuk me keni kuptuar ! Une dua te di nese ka ndonje menyre per te vajtur atje. Me vize dhe pa vize. Me letra dhe pa letra nuk me intereson. Dua vetem menyren se si te iki. Varjantin...

Kaq

----------


## mia@

Te kuptuam, por meqe nuk te ndihmojme dot 
me rrugen, se vet kemi ardh me dokumenta te rregullta,  po te japim ca keshilla te tjera ta kesh idene c'te pret. Ka njerez qe nuk jane shume realist kur te flasin per jeten andej. Nisen vetem nga eksperienca personale  Me fjale goje mos u nis se do zhgenjehesh shume. Nese nuk ke familje moter, vella, prinder mundesisht qe ta kene kapur veten eshte veshtire. Askush tjeter nuk te ndihmon dot.

----------


## mario_kingu

> Me sa shoh nuk me keni kuptuar ! Une dua te di nese ka ndonje menyre per te vajtur atje. Me vize dhe pa vize. Me letra dhe pa letra nuk me intereson. Dua vetem menyren se si te iki. Varjantin...
> 
> Kaq



asteroid 
menyra me e mir te hysh  ne amerik eshte nga meksika por duhet te gjesh njeri te besuar edhe njerz qe din hyrjet mir qe andej 
menyra tjeter eshte Cuba 

per sa i takon do ja dalesh apo jo ne usa kjo varet nga ty
Usa ka qen edhe do jet vendi ku endrat behen realitet  

mos i pri shpresat edhe gjej menyr shiko njehere nga meksika

----------


## PINK

Nuk ja vlen me ardh. Nuk eshte gje! Ikin dritat dhe ketu!!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Mend?  Duhet te kesh dhe  dicka tjeter them une. Durim te forte, vullnet te hekurt, te dish mire Anglisht, te jesh i shendetshme, te jesh i zoti ne dicka,   dhe te vish me nje dore te mire lekesh. Ndryshe mos  u nis, ....ilegalisht. Po them si te jetosh normal dhe jo thjesht te hash buke.





> Te kuptuam, por meqe nuk te ndihmojme dot 
> me rrugen, se vet kemi ardh me dokumenta te rregullta,  po te japim ca keshilla te tjera ta kesh idene c'te pret. Ka njerez qe nuk jane shume realist kur te flasin per jeten andej. Nisen vetem nga eksperienca personale  Me fjale goje mos u nis se do zhgenjehesh shume. Nese nuk ke familje moter, vella, prinder mundesisht qe ta kene kapur veten eshte veshtire. Askush tjeter nuk te ndihmon dot.


Po ata qe skane pasur njerez si ja kane bere? 



Po dite te ja dalesh ne jete skane rendesi te tjerat :-)

----------


## loneeagle

> Sa e veshtire eshte te emigrosh sot ne kontinentin Amerikan si ne USA apo Canada ? Kam deshire te di menyren per te vajtur atje dhe per te jetuar ne menyre permanente. A ka menyre per te mare vizen ne ambasadat perkatese ose viza " nen dore " kundrejt pageses ?


ne USA shume e veshtire per ne kanada me kane thene qe eshte me e lehte. Menyra me e lehte eshte me llotari, pune fati. ose bashkim familjare me shtetas. ne vende te ftohta ne kanada thone qe japin shume viza pune. per me teper interesohu ne ambasaden kanadeze.

----------


## mia@

> Po ata qe skane pasur njerez si ja kane bere? 
> 
> 
> 
> Po dite te ja dalesh ne jete skane rendesi te tjerat :-)


Me te keq.Ca ja kane dale e shumica vuajne akoma. Po flas per ata pa letra.

----------


## loneeagle

> Me te keq.Ca ja kane dale e shumica vuajne akoma. Po flas per ata pa letra.


Me dokumenta ose ilegal perseri eshte shume veshtire. Nje cift shqiptare qe erdhen ketu  pas 97 kane qendruar ne hotel per 1 muaj edhe shkonin vetem ne mcdonalds deri sa rastesisht takuan nje shqiptare qe punonte ne mcdonalds. As regjistrim tek ss nuk kishin bere asgje. Mire qe nuk kishin edhe femije se te semurohej femija psh etc. Eshte shume veshtire te shkosh ne nje vend pa njohur njeri. Une tmerrohem kur shkoj ne shqiperi imagjino te shkoj ne nje vend per te filluar jeten. Per pushime shkoj, por pergjithmone me frike e kam nuk ma mban.

----------


## PINK

Pale te te ikin dhe dritat dhe optimum service mos punoj. Sdi ku te ankohesh- se all you get eshte nje komp I programuar qe te perserit; we apologize po per arsye high volume phone calls and emails we can't respond right way. Nuk eshte gje ketej, sja vlen! Kot nuk flas une! lol

----------


## derjansi

> Pale te te ikin dhe dritat dhe optimum service mos punoj. Sdi ku te ankohesh- se all you get eshte nje komp I programuar qe te perserit; we apologize po per arsye high volume phone calls and emails we can't respond right way. Nuk eshte gje ketej, sja vlen! Kot nuk flas une! lol


uh uh sa qonke revoltu per ato drita o pink

----------


## derjansi

Asteroid po i pate 25000 euro me pagu vjen rahat ne menyr ilegale

----------

